# 1967 GTO - Steering Column Lower Bearing Replacement



## Beefcake77 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi, 

I need to replace my lower steering column bearing, the old one just fell apart and the tiny ball bearings fell out. You can see what I am referring to in the attached pics. I ordered 2 parts from Ames but am not sure how to put them on and was hoping someone else out there has been through this before. 

They look completely different from the original so I cannot go by what was on the car as a guide. 

Ames part # S130C - Here is the catalogue excerpt: 
67-68 COLUMN LOWER BUSHING & CLIP, ALL EXC TILT(RE)
Net Comments	THIS IS THE PLASTIC BUSHING AT THE END OF THE COLUMN UNDERHOOD COMES WITH CLIP. DOES NOT COME WITH BEARING

Ames part #S130DB
67-68 COLUMN LOWER BEARING, EXC TILT WHEEL
Net Comments	THIS IS A CONVERSION KIT TO UPGRADE 1967-68 COLUMS TO 69 AND LATER 1 PIECE LOWER BEARING. USES ORIGINAL RETAINER.


----------

